# Seasonal Greetings



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

A Happy Christmas to All.

From Poppy and Rosie.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Colin & Family

Great picture Merry Christmas to you all and I look forward to meeting up in January 

Mick


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely picture Colin! 

Merry Christmas to you all. x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

What a fab picture! Happy Christmas to you all! xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you! I wonder how long it took you to get that shot - fantastic!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

A lovely photo of your dogs ... Merry Christmas to you all.

Sue x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

beautiful picture 

Turi x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you too x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas Colin ! Great festive picture. xx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

How did you get them to sit so beatiful. my dog is very camera shy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Stunning picture - have a great Christmas


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you too Colin


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Merry Christmas, Your dogs look similar to my boy Stanley. I know one of his siblings is called Poppy. Stanley was from Jandaz and is 19 months old. It's a long shot but


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas again to everyone.

In answer to taking the photo, Maureen is standing with treats and you should see the other 50 shots, aren't digital cameras great.

Hi Mat.
Not related I'm afraid. Poppy the solid black one is a Happytails dog half sister to Reg the Mis Fit Treat dog. Rosie the little tuxedo is from a hobby breeder. We are just lucky that they look so alike. always asked if they are mother and daughter.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely girls Merry Christmas x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's Stanleys parents not much like his Dad!


----------

